# Reparatur E-Bootsmotor



## Flori der Fuchs (11. August 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

breuchte mal eure fachliche Hilfe.
Mein E-Motor fährt nur noch im 5.(höchsten Gang) sowohl vorwärts als auch rückwärts. Will den gleich mal aufschrauben und schauen. Habe wie gesagt nich soviel Ahnung ;+und würde mich über Tips eurerseits freuen. Wen ihr noch technische Angaben braucht sagt Bescheid.

Gruß FG


----------



## ulf (11. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Hi Flori

Wenn Du noch verraten würdest, um welchen Motor es sich handelt, wäre die Hilfe wohl einfacher. Hast Du schon mal nach "Werkstatthandbuch" oder "workshop manual" oder "repair manual" gegooglet ?

Wenn es ein recht günstige Motor ist, der die Geschwindigkeit nur über einen Vorwiderstand einstellt, dann ist dieser vermutlich hin.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Flori der Fuchs (11. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Hallo Ulf,

es handelt sich hierbei um eine NERAUS Motor 40lbs. Konnte im inet außer nen paar Bilder auf die schnelle nichts finden. Besonders hochwertig kommt er mir nicht vor hat aber auch mal 180€ gekostet. Hat man die Möglichkeit den Vorwiederstand auszuwechseln?

Gruß


----------



## ulf (11. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Hallo

NERAUS hab ich auch noch nie gehört, was aber nix heißen muß. Gefunden hab ich die nur bei so Chinesen-Reseller. Wenn der aus so einer Quelle stammt, schaut es erst mal schlecht aus. Wenn Du raus bekommst, welchen Motor die da kopiert haben, wirds Du vielleich beim Original fündig.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Setz mal ein paar Bilder rein, vllt. kann ich dir helfen. Viele E-Motoren sind im inneren baugleich...

Was ist denn genau defekt?


----------



## Flori der Fuchs (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Sry wegen der langen Wartezeit. Wie kann man eigentlich einstellen das der TE informiert wird wenn jemand schreibt ?

Nun aber zu den Bildern: ( konnte mit ipad irgendwie nur eins hochladen denk aber ist am aussagekräftigsten).

Wie ihr seht habe ich den oberen Teil schon abgeschraubt da ich denke das es nur mit der Schaltung was zu tun hat. Das ist m.M. nach der  kleine weiße Kasten. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren. Wenn ihr das genauso seht würd ich mich freuen wenn das bestell Ware ist  ?!

Noch mal zum Problem. Der Motor hat fünf Vorwärtsgänge und drei Rückwärtsgänge. Ich kann jeweilen nur im fünf und dritten fahren. Sprich nur im höchsten Gang. Stört zwar nicht beim rum fahren aber beim angeln doch schon sehr nervig.

Guß Flo


----------



## antonio (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

da wird der regler(weißer kasten) defekt sein.
sieht aber nicht so aus, als wenn man den öffnen kann und nach den kontakten gucken kann.
auf deinem bild sind schon kabel abgezogen.
ich nehme mal an, daß du das warst beim demontieren.

antonio


----------



## Flori der Fuchs (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Ja genau die Kabel habe ich abgezogen weil ich den eigentlich genauer anschauen (aufschrauben) wollte. Der ist aber, so wie das aussieht, geklebt. Weiß jemand wo ich sowas her bekommen ? Habe gerade mal nach Ersatzteilen gegoogel aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Wie heiß der den genau dieser Kasten.

Gruß


----------



## ulf (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Hallo

Das sieht dem Innenleben des Rhino VX schon mal ähnlich. Vielleich hilft das ja weiter.

Hab grade gesehen, daß die Nummer kaum lesbar ist:
9925 604 für die 28, 34, 44, 54er Version
9925 704 für die 80er Version

Gruß Ulf


----------



## antonio (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*



Flori der Fuchs schrieb:


> Ja genau die Kabel habe ich abgezogen weil ich den eigentlich genauer anschauen (aufschrauben) wollte. Der ist aber, so wie das aussieht, geklebt. Weiß jemand wo ich sowas her bekommen ? Habe gerade mal nach Ersatzteilen gegoogel aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Wie heiß der den genau dieser Kasten.
> 
> Gruß



geschwindigkeitsregler.

antonio


----------



## Flori der Fuchs (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Danke Ulf und Antonio (-: 

Wenn einer weiß wo ich son Regler her bekomme einfach Schreiber oder gleich PN


----------



## ulf (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Guckst Du z.B. da: http://www.sea-sports.de/geschwindigkeitsregler-fuer-rhino/p-3036.html

Da sollte man vielleicht doch erst mal schauen, ob der wirklich paßt ... wobei zurück senden geht ja auch.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Flori der Fuchs (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Von der Optik scheint der zu passen (-:


----------



## ulf (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Na dann viel Glück


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Wer nimmt Elektronik- Bauteile zurück, falls es nicht passt- ich kenne keinen?


----------



## ulf (4. September 2013)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wer nimmt Elektronik- Bauteile zurück, falls es nicht passt- ich kenne keinen?



Guckst Du : http://www.sea-sports.de/widerrufsbelehrung/ct-1544.html

Gruß Ulf


----------



## mahoe (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Hallo
ich hab mal eine Frage zu meinen Torqeedo cruise 2.0.
Der E Motor ist einer aus der 4 Bauhreihe und lief die letzten 5 Jahre ohne Probleme. Seid unseren letzten Angelausflug ist er leider defekt. Er zeigt den Fehler E03, heißt Unterspannung. Also neue Batterien und es sollte gehen, leider ist es nicht so. Hab zwei Nagelneue LKW Batterien (180 amp) zu 24V zusammen geschlossen noch mal geladen und an den Motor gehängt, Fehler bleibt der Gleiche, also kann es nicht an den Batterieblöcken liegen, ich hab davon zwei und die müssten zur gleichen Zeit defekt gegangen sein. Der Service von Torqeedo sagt können nur die Blöcke sein und für das Modell gibt es auch keine Ersatzteile mehr. Ich denke es ist ein Elektronik Problem hab aber leider keine Ahnung davon. Kennt sich jemand mit den Motoren aus und kann mir einen Tipp geben nach was ich da noch schauen kann bzw. welches Teil in den Motor solche Probleme verursachen kann. bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar.
Gruß Mario


----------



## bombe20 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

vorweg, ich habe keine ahnung. kann es sein, das du den fehler manuell löschen mußt, d.h. dass fehlerprotokoll zurücksetzen in dem du die elektronik irgendwie resettest?


> Als erste Hilfe bei Funktionsstörungen des Motors ist der Pinnengriff für ca. 2 Sekunden auf die Stop-Stellung zu bringen. Die Stop-Stellung hat die Funktion einer Reset-Taste und kann kleinere Fehler selbständig korrigieren.


http://media.torqeedo.com/downloads/manuals/torqeedo-cruise-20-manual-DE.pdf


----------



## mahoe (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen sollte, finde leider auch nichts im Netz dazu.
Gruß Mario


----------



## bombe20 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

aus dem verlinkten pdf seite 23:


> Unterspannungsschutz: Fällt die Spannung unterhalb von 16 V so schaltet der Motor-controller den Antrieb ab, um eine Tiefentladung der Batterien zu verhindern. Bereits vorher wird die Leistung des Motors so geregelt, dass Spitzenströme über 120 A vermieden werden.



darunter obiges zitat:


> Als erste Hilfe bei Funktionsstörungen des Motors ist der Pinnengriff für ca. 2 Sekunden auf die Stop-Stellung zu bringen. Die Stop-Stellung hat die Funktion einer Reset-Taste und kann kleinere Fehler selbständig korrigieren.



auf seite 26, Fehlersuche:


> Ist die Batterie ausreichend geladen? Batteriespannung > 20 V (bei Verwendung von 2 seriell geschalteten 12 V Bleibatterien also 10 V pro Batterie)?



oben beschriebener reset:


> Pinne in Stop-Stellung bringen. Nach ca. 2 Sekunden Wartezeit aus der Stop-Stellung anfahren.



kleiner tip: dokumente lassen sich wunderbar nach schlagworten mit strg+f durchsuchen. funktioniert unter allen gängigen windows- und linuxprogrammen und browsern.


----------



## mahoe (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Reparatur E-Bootsmotor*

Danke werd ich testen. Hab den Motor erst mal zu einen Händler in der Nähe gebracht, dersich mit Elektronik auskennt, mal sehn was raus kommt.
Gruß Mario


----------

